# Joint Citizenship



## nairn1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi
With Brexit coming along I intend to take out German Citizenship next year I will have been in Germany 8 years then…) I hope to hold on to my UK Citizenship as well. If I cannot do this will I loose such things as inheritance rights etc in the UK? If anyone out there knows please let me know. Thanks...


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

As far as I am aware and reading the press lately, it is no problem to keep your UK passport.
I don't think your inheritance rights would be affected but I think that German Inheritance Tax is a lot more hefty than in the UK.


----------



## nairn1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks for information - will indeed aim for joint citizenship.


----------

